# Gurn sighting



## Barry Duggan (Aug 20, 2011)

Just left out of the waffle house, in Macongo, after dining on a fine All Star breakfast with Gurn and son, Bobby. Other than Gurn having that sore tail and far away stare in his eye, from driving all night, it appears all is well...so far.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 20, 2011)

He has made good time then.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck Mr. Gurn and enjoy your time in the South.  Did you get you some Grits at the Waffle House?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 20, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> Good luck Mr. Gurn and enjoy your time in the South.  Did you get you some Grits at the Waffle House?



Nope, he opted for hash browns.

And his son said  "pop". I started to reach across the table and pop him; however, seeing how he is younger, bigger, and stronger than me, I decided it was in my best interest not to. Would hate for all them folks to have seen me get skint up, all over the waffle house, that early in the morning so I let him off with a warning.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Aug 20, 2011)

glad he made it down safe. thats my old pal. I sure do hope Dendy puts him on a bunch of hogs. me and him have been talkin on the phone about this hunt for awhile and he was tore up like a train wreck over it.

good luck Gurnie and Bobby!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 20, 2011)

Well I hope he gets to kiss a big old hawg, right on the mouth. Good luck to ya Gurn. mIKe


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm rootin' for you yanks!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 20, 2011)

Go gettem Gurn


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 20, 2011)

See, who says we don't like yankees?  We're all ruiting for yous guys.


----------



## bowhntr (Aug 20, 2011)

Watch out for them snakes Gurn they likes the taste of them Yankees .


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 20, 2011)

just spoke with Dendy and the yank, hes gonna catch some Z's  , and then chase some pork............good luck guys


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck with the hogs!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 20, 2011)

Good Luck Gurn, 
you are with a Hog killing machine.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 20, 2011)

Got to meet Gurn at Jims, nice fella, good luck guys.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea, Gurn is a heck of a fella, we too were blessed with meeting him and talked about a few deep south things..........


----------



## Al33 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just want to wish all the luck to Gurn and hope he scores on a big pig. Thanks for the report Barry, I sure have been thinkin' about him and wondering if he had arrived safe and sound. No doubt he is in good hands with Dendy. Wished I could be there to meet him in person but it just wasn't in the stars.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, it's dark out, what's the verdict?


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 20, 2011)

got a text saying they got rained out..........


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 21, 2011)

ky_longbow said:


> got a text saying they got rained out..........



You sure they didn't hang out at Big Jim's all afternoon signing autographs?


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 21, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> You sure they didn't hang out at Big Jim's all afternoon signing autographs?



thats possible.........


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 21, 2011)

Good  to meet you Gurn. Hope you hve a wonderful exsperience in Ga.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 21, 2011)

Had a Gurn close encounter yesterday at Big Jims. It was great meeting you and talking.  Hope your stay in Ga is a good one.

Good Hunting!!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 21, 2011)

Go get a pig, man, and have a great time in the process!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 21, 2011)

Got to shoot half a round with Gurn today. He was so busy w autographs that's all he had time for.
Good fellar he is....


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck to Gurn , Son, and Dendy!  Dendy would make a fine guide.

What's the agenda, when and where are you traveling after the hunt? (hoping for a possible meeting)
Dan


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure hate I couldn't meet gurnie.....but he's with some fine friends so will be well cared for......let us know any progress OKAY??!! need pics and stories......


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 22, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Got to shoot half a round with Gurn today. He was so busy w autographs that's all he had time for.
> Good fellar he is....



Half a round...what did ya'll do, put a stalk on every pig target you came across?


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like we're gonna have to plan an annual "Gurnie Festival."


----------



## Tikki (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anybody been updated on how the hunts have going so far??? The pressure is on!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 22, 2011)

Last i heard they got rained out sat evening


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sure a good time was had by all.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 22, 2011)

Got my own Gurn sighting Sunday at Big Jim's.   (And my first sunburn of the summer  )


I tell you what, I wish I had a week to sit down and just talk with this man. He's so gentle and soft-spoken. A joy to meet. We didn't get to shoot together but man we did talk some bows.  Gurn is da' bomb.  







Got to meet "Lil Gurn". Whew!!! All I can say is this boy would've had Tomi tongue tied.    Who'd have thought something so "eye-candy-ish" could've come from that far North.      

He's a hawtie!  Just as nice as his dad. Two sweethearts! 







It was awesome to meet Terrah as well. She's so funny and sweet as can be. Who knew Yankees could be so much fun.     






Spent a lot of time talking with Miss Barb and Big Jim. As always, such a pleasure. Never had the time to talk with Barb before until Sunday and she truly is an awesome lady. Huge thanks to her and Jim for having us.  





Oh yeah, we shot with Martin.... 


Probably had a headache from hearing me whine about how hot it was.   









I'm so thankful Nolan taught Martin how to shoot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Gurn. He said Denny really drug him threw it today, and he had never experienced anything like it. Saw several hogs and even flung arrow in the direction of one...then he mumbled something about effective range. Said he was completely worn out, but they are going back in amongst them in the morning.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 22, 2011)

What a day.  Gurnie can tell it better'n me.  Ya'll wait on his story.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## gurn (Aug 22, 2011)

First thanks for all the nice things yall have said. I'm plum wore out from the hunt today and have ta be at Dendys at 7:00 AM!!!! I can say though that Dendy has put as much or more effort into gettin us on hogs than if ya had paid ah guide. 
I just ran up here to the hotel cannputer cause I was told about this thread. When this hunt is all done I'll write every thing I can remember about what ah great time me and the boy have had here. 
PS yall are killin me though with all this gurn stuff.
Ahhhhh...... it's like............. No Pressure Gurn. 
 Now off ta bed.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 22, 2011)

No pressure at all Gurnie. It's no big deal if you don't gt a piggy this week, you can always try again next week, or the week after that..


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 23, 2011)

You will pull it off gurn, you still got a couple days left.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Aug 23, 2011)

If you would quit worryin about be a celebrity, signing autographs, hugging and kissing babies you might have done killed a hog! What are you thinking? 

Can't wait to get the scoop on the hunts.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

Ya'll forget about the computer till the dust settles.  Have a good time and enjoy the company.  Memory's is the only thing thats lasts forever.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2011)

johnweaver said:


> Ya'll forget about the computer till the dust settles.  Have a good time and enjoy the company.  Memory's is the only thing thats lasts forever.



Not if you have alzheimer's John!!!!!
gurn, I just want you to have a really good time down here while on vacation, sling arras, make friends and cheap talking on the hunting works for me!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh yeah, we shot with Martin....
> 
> Probably had a headache from hearing me whine about how hot it was.



Yeah, the first time I saw that head, I knew it was going to give him trouble...sooner or later.

In a traditional kinda way...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 23, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yeah, the first time I saw that head, I knew it was going to give him trouble...sooner or later.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yeah, the first time I saw that head, I knew it was going to give him trouble...sooner or later.





dutchman said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.



Where's Jake Allen when ya need him
These post aren't trad related


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 23, 2011)

Good luck Gurn! Hope you kill a big one, or few!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sorry Martin...went back and fixed it for you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 23, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I'm sorry Martin...went back and fixed it for you.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 23, 2011)

Success!!!!  Story to follow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Roark (Aug 24, 2011)

I knew he would pull through! Can't wait to here all about it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2011)

I had the pleasure of meetin` Gurn and Bobby, along with Dendy, yesterday, and got to spend some time with them. Fine folks, and they fit in down here just fine. Hope those buckeyes I gave em brought some luck.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

I knew a feller one time that had that Alzhimers afliction, forgot his name though.....


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 24, 2011)

Ole Gurnie stay down here long enough he might get to hunt themz hogs in a HurrrI -A-Cane!   
Just be sure ya shoots down wind...Brother...Dontz wants themz to pull a Boom-a-rang thang on ya...


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm wantin' a huntin' story something fierce fellas!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## 1894 (Aug 24, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> Success!!!!  Story to follow.



  but   
 Not finding the story to follow


----------



## 1894 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm guessin' Gurns pretty busy picture takin' and doing  autographs and all , and Bobby may have found himself a nice Southern Belle so 
Sounds like a great trip so far


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2011)

In the conversations I've had with Gurn, as soon as there was a pig killing or two, he was going to cut and run for home, in an attempt to save as much vacation as possible. 
I spect, if this is the case, Dendy is waiting on Gurn to tell the story, and Gurn has that far way look in his eyes again. 

I just hope he don't drive all the way back to Michigan with a pig strapped across the hood of his van.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe they are still hunting today at least this am I know. Dendy has been kinda quiet the last couple of days. I think Gurns celebrity status has gotten to him and he's acting more like a bodyguard.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 24, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I believe they are still hunting today at least this am I know. Dendy has been kinda quiet the last couple of days. I think Gurns celebrity status has gotten to him and he's acting more like a bodyguard.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 24, 2011)

We expect the best from the best.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 24, 2011)

And he is one of the best!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Gurn. They are heading over to hunt with Jerry and Luke this evening. 

Book to be released shortly after completion of hunt, with movie rights to be negotiated at a later date.


----------



## TGUN (Aug 24, 2011)

Knew you guys would put him on something close enough to hit. Can not wait to hear Gurn tell the details.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 24, 2011)

Boy i bet he sure is gonna have some kind of stories to tell folk back home


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 25, 2011)

Lots to write and tell- i'm gonna let gurn do the storytellin. It's been an awesome few days. expect a great post when Gurn finally gets back to his computer...........


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 25, 2011)

Just awesome, the whole deal. 
Good job Dendy!


----------



## robert carter (Aug 25, 2011)

Outstanding. I was hoping to meet Gurn but a poor fella has to work. Can`t wait to read the adventures....and I even had a ratsnake in a box to put on`m..lol RC


----------



## T.P. (Aug 25, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> Lots to write and tell- i'm gonna let gurn do the storytellin. It's been an awesome few days. expect a great post when Gurn finally gets back to his computer...........



Well, how long for he get's back to his puter...


----------



## T.P. (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm assuming we can expect pichers?


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 25, 2011)

Dateline: 25 August, 2011- Jasper County Georgia...

OK chapter two of the Gurn Georgia Hog Chronicles will be in the book tonight but let me just say that last nights story will be well worth the read. I will let Gurn write the story but it involves his son Bobby, me, a NASTY thick Georgia switch cane thicket and a very, very upset wounded hog at 5 yards. 

More to follow but these Yankee boys are having one fun time! Boy they are sure fun to hunt with-really solid folks and a joy to guide.

A special thank you to Dendy and all the effort you put into their hunt. They can't stop talking about what a great time they had with you down there.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 25, 2011)

I stopped what I was doing just to sign on here to get the latest on the Gurnie adventures. Can't wait to read all about it.

Great job Dendy and all others who treated this gentleman and his family to some REAL Southern hospitality!! I think everyone on this forum has enjoyed it all one way or the other.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 25, 2011)

X2 Al!! Looking forward to the details! Ya boys done good showing Gurn and Bobby the ropes of hog huntin'!


----------



## dpoole (Aug 25, 2011)

robert carter said:


> Outstanding. I was hoping to meet Gurn but a poor fella has to work. Can`t wait to read the adventures....and I even had a ratsnake in a box to put on`m..lol RC



RC if you done got that snake boxed up drop it in the mail to him


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 25, 2011)

Al33 said:


> I stopped what I was doing just to sign on here to get the latest on the Gurnie adventures. Can't wait to read all about it.
> 
> Great job Dendy and all others who treated this gentleman and his family to some REAL Southern hospitality!! I think everyone on this forum has enjoyed it all one way or the other.



Al,
Gurn just kept saying over and over just how amazed he was with the hospitality that he received from all those South Georgia folks during his visit. I told him that that is just how we roll in the South and he also was visiting with some of the finest folks I have ever met- the Georgia trad bow community. I am reminded of the generosity of you all every single time I log on to this site.

This group is always giving something back to our youth or paying something forward to help someone out. One of the best things I ever did for my son was to expose him to all of you and your generosity. Talk about perfect role models...

 to every one of you that make a difference.

Now, I am off to guide the mythical Gurn for his elusive swine as soon as they wake up from their nap. We were up a bit late last night tracking. Their last hunt is tonight and there should be lots of action to report on.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Gurn sounds like ya done good on your hunt buddy!

 I heard work has begun on the monument at one of the Ga. WMA's...........


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 25, 2011)

A big thank you to Dendy and Jerry for making this happen for Gurn and his son. Can't wait to read the stories. mIKe


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 25, 2011)

A huge congratulations to all involved.  I truly hope that Mr. Gurn and his son have enjoyed their time in the South.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2011)

I believe everyone on here regrets we couldn't all shake Gurnie and Bobby's hand....but Dendy, Jerry, Luke, Barry and anyone else he got to hunt with, are doing it right for the rest of us!!! That's why we all want the story and pics ASAP!!!  course I sure understand trying to rest up from all the fun you have!!!!! May they have safe travels returning home~!!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 25, 2011)

I am Glad that Gurn made the trip with his son. Thank you to all the folks that have set aside time Both this week and the Weeks leading up to this trip to Make sure they had a memorable experence. 

Thank you to Everyone that has had their hand in making this trip for Gurn and his son. I am would not be surprised if He hasn't made plans to be back in GA again for another Hunt.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope he gets one he seems like one fine fellow, Dendy is a fine example of the fellow ship of the Trad group. I do not belive most any type of hunters would take the time to do this.  If Gurn does not get on one I will put some money towards filling his cooler with pork just so he can tell those Yankees a little white lie  There is always Photoshop


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I believe everyone on here regrets we couldn't all shake Gurnie and Bobby's hand....but Dendy, Jerry, Luke, Barry and anyone else he got to hunt with, are doing it right for the rest of us!!! That's why we all want the story and pics ASAP!!!  course I sure understand trying to rest up from all the fun you have!!!!! May they have safe travels returning home~!!!!!



Unfortunately for me, I was not able to make the trip. Got a call from the company, I retired from, to come back and do a little project work. In as much as I really wanted to go, I couldn't turn down the work. Bad timing all around.

And, let's face it...I'da just been in the way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2011)

I`d like to see Gurn and Bobby get to come back when deer season and cold weather is here. Maybe we can convince em to come back down here.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh make no mistake. They'll be back. Bobby even mentioned moving to the peach\gnat state!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I just got in from picking them up out of the woods. They are driving North as I write this. Gurnie is a bit overwhelmed at all the attention that he has gotten on here but I made him promise to tell the tales of his hunt. 
He is already planning another two part hunt down South next year and I look forward to seeing them again. We had some really neat conversations over the last two days. He is a very humble man that has a true appreciation of life, family and the outdoors.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2011)

Gurn and I talked many times, about this trip, as the days grew shorter leading up to it, and to tell the truth he was very apprehensive about it. He even started to back out a couple of times. However, due to the way he and Bobby were received and treated by you good folks, it didn't take but a moment for all of his concerns to melt away; so, all of you deserve a pat on the back for allowing him to spent time with a great bunch of folks, who are part of our trad family. In return we got to see him for what he really is, a soft spoken family man. I'd be willing to bet a dollar to a doughnut he'll be back.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 26, 2011)

So I guess they got to experience the bites of skeeters, gnats ,red bugs, and what every else and hopefully no snake bites and lastly I hope they got up close and personal with some South Georgia piney wood rooters. Ya'll did good Jerry and Dendy. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2011)

God Speed their trip back home.....safe and sound!!!!
Ya'll done good....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Well I just got in from picking them up out of the woods. They are driving North as I write this. Gurnie is a bit overwhelmed at all the attention that he has gotten on here but I made him promise to tell the tales of his hunt.
> He is already planning another two part hunt down South next year and I look forward to seeing them again. We had some really neat conversations over the last two days. He is a very humble man that has a true appreciation of life, family and the outdoors.





Barry Duggan said:


> Gurn and I talked many times, about this trip, as the days grew shorter leading up to it, and to tell the truth he was very apprehensive about it. He even started to back out a couple of times. However, due to the way he and Bobby were received and treated by you good folks, it didn't take but a moment for all of his concerns to melt away; so, all of you deserve a pat on the back for allowing him to spent time with a great bunch of folks, who are part of our trad family. In return we got to see him for what he really is, a soft spoken family man. I'd be willing to bet a dollar to a doughnut he'll be back.




I am currently not a bow hunter so I don't always read over everything that happens on this forum.  I do have many good friends that are heavily involved in archery and this particular forum though.  I did NOT realize until a few minutes ago that my dear friend Gurn and his son were both down this way this week and enjoying our Southern hospitality including some hog hunting excursions.  

What I can tell you about Gurn is that my late wife absolutely loved him and his wife and family.  His entire family was there for my wife and me during the several years of my late wife's illness and death.  They offered of themselves in any way possible in assisting my family during this difficult time.  They even offered to drive down from Michigan and even help me with every day type on-going chores while my wife was in the hospital during long periods of time.  Folks, you just don't find that kind of love and compassion very much in this day and time.  I am very much indebted to Gurn and his entire family and I hope that I can find a way to pay back the kindness, love, and compassion that has been extended to my family and to me even since my wife's death.  Gurn is your ultimate Friend and if you read the words above (especially the words printed in red) then you can understand what I am saying.  He is indeed one of the finest people that I have ever known.  A lot of you might not realize it, but Gurn's brother, Larry, was the original founder and owner of MarlinOwners.com which is another fantastic website dedicated to the ultimate outdoor experiences for all of us men and women.   

I am sorry that I missed this opportunity to see Gurn and his Son but I surely look forward to hopefully see him during his return trip at a later time.

There are some really great people on this website and I want to say "Thank You" to all of the fantastic people here that made this trip so special for everyone involved.  I can't wait now to read the details of this eventful visit including the hog hunting from Gurn's prospective.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2011)

I see Gurn's name at the bottom of the page........


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2011)

me too....glad you got home....have another cup of coffee before you start!!!!


----------



## gurn (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow............... Yall have brought tears ta this old boys eyes.
I just read all this and was feelin real mushy.  I read
Eagle Eyes post then the water came out.

TP and Tomi
 I just got in now.  My wife was logged in under my name

Ok theres no way I can write ah story right now I have ta sleep. I did not shoot ah hog but my boy shot two and recovered a small one.
I was much happier to see  him stick em than me.
My whole mission was ta hunt them hogs with my boy in Gawga.
What I  wanted was ta see and get ta shoot at ah wild hog out in them Georgia woods with my boy.. My boy and me have never even seen one in the wild. 
I can tell ya that Dendy had that job done monday.
and Jerry added some icein to the cake.
Dendy had us on so many hogs durin the time we were there I couldnt even give ya ah number. The man is ah spot and stalk machine. I'm not.
Dendy led this old horse ta water so many times, but he couldnt make em drink. My boy had ah better perspective than me. I loosed only one arrow and missed waiting on a perfect shot. I learned theres very few perfect shots on the ground with them pigs. My boy shot ah total four times. He knew ya cant wait on perfect ya gotta get them arras in the air ta make meat.
I know Dendy had ta be feelin the pressure. While we were huntin I said ya know half the state ah Georgia is watchin us, he knew. Like ahhh no pressure Dendy. 
 He took on the job of gettin two boys on hogs that had never hunted hogs. Can you picture how hard that was for him. Tryin ta sneak up on hogs with three people in ah nosy group. Two that didnt hava clue!!!
It was ah rough job but he pulled it off.
The first full day we hunted he had me and the boy flingin arra at hogs !!!! He did his job great but still stuck at it even more. Bobby shot one spot and stalk with Dendy and one over bait with Jerry. 

Jerry
 Bobby cant get on line at his house and I wasnt there when the wounded hog busted loose in the dark tangle toward Bobby when you were helpin him.. If you can please feel free ta tell the story. 

I am fallin asleep at the keyboard here. I'm gonna sleep ah bunch. When I get rested I will get to the story.
I hope Dendy and Jerry will help me out. They both seen things that I didnt from ah different view.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 26, 2011)

Take a good long nap,  The story can keep.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 26, 2011)

Thats awesome gurn! It was great to meet you and glad you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope you got a good nap Gurnie!! Your adventure down here has been an adventure for all of us. Really looking forward to all the details no matter who they come from. We are all thirsty for the stories and funny stuff that surely happened. Hate you didn't score on a pig but no doubt you scored big on the trip.

Glad you are home safe and sound and without any healing snake bites!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 26, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Hope you got a good nap Gurnie!! Your adventure down here has been an adventure for all of us. Really looking forward to all the details no matter who they come from. We are all thirsty for the stories and funny stuff that surely happened. Hate you didn't score on a pig but no doubt you scored big on the trip.
> 
> Glad you are home safe and sound and without any healing snake bites!



Al, In your usual way you nailled this one down.  I agree a hundred percent!  Bring it on gurn!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 26, 2011)

OK, at Gurnie's request here is the story of Bobby's first night hunt with me.
I met Gurnie and Bobby and immediately hit the woods. This was a different look for them from the area that they had hunted with Dendy. Open rolling hardwoods and pines and they were excited to see that there were no gnats. I had warned them that they were about to experience some of the thickest cover imaginable when we neared the stands. The creeks in this area are infested with switchcane and privet and in many spots it is simply impossible to penetrate more than a yard or two unless you crawl in on hog tunnels. I got Bobby settled in and told him that he should get a shot at a big sow or a black boar that I had been watching. Tracking in this area is near impossible so I insist on string trackers. We were able to add one to his long bow with some tape and he was set for the evening. Gurnie and me move off to another stand and set up for the hunt. 
This gave Gurnie and me a chance to get to know each other. These guys were so excited that I have to say that it made me smile. I was having way more fun than if I were carrying a bow myself. Just about dark the phone rang and Bobby reported that he had watched four 70 pounders for twenty minutes with no big sow and had decided to take one. He also reported that the pig has been pulling out string tracker line for "a long time." I left gurnie to hunt and made my way back to Bobby and he was pumped!  I took up the trail and had blood from the start and moved deep into the thickest area of the swamp. After 200+ yards I was forced down to my belly and was trailing the hog through a hog tunnel still following the string tracker when I noticed that the tracker was moving along with me very slowly. I moved bobby up to me sensing that the hog was just feet from us in the hellishly thick brush. I backed up a few feet and made a small circle around the hogs bed. No string on the other side of the cover told me that the hog was between us and no more than 15 feet from me. I drew my hog pistol and crawled in towards the hog via a hog tunnel. I was amazed and frustrated at my inability to see the hog at a mere 15 feet when he decided that he had become equally frustrated with me being so close to him. He let out a deep warning grunt but I simply could not see him now at less than 10 feet. I inched forward feeling like a Vietnam tunnel rat when the hog broke cover and ran within a few feet of Bobby. At this point the string tracker gave way and the hog rolled into a creek. He was extremely weak at this point only going a few feet at a time. 
Sadly the blood trail stoped cold and the pig just vanished into this horrible jungle. I did a 50 yard grid and backed out but you have to understand that this place is so brutal that you could miss a car at 10'.  Even crawling in a strait line is impossible at times. The next morning another search of three hours resulted in nothing more that some really scratched up hog hunters.
To say that I was dissapointed that I was unable to find that hog for Bobby would be a huge understatement but one thing is for certain. He will never, ever forget that close quarter hog hunt on that coal back Georgia night.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Jerry 
I couldnt have done that story justice.
Your right he wont ever forget that experience.

Ok I'm not good at rememberin all things and when they happend but I'll take ah shot at this story.

When Bobby and me were getting ready to take off down there I was flat out tore up. Dendy called and he could hear it in my voice. I know cause he said. Man are you alright??
The trip down was long but when we got close we stopped at Waffle House and met the infanous Barry Duggan. Somehow if just felt like you were gettin together with your old buddy. Not like meetin someone new. He bought us breakfast we ate joked and had ah good time. It's true my boy did slip and say POP!! 

We got to Cordele and Bobby passed out. Thats what I should have done. I was only going to go to Big Jims Sun but figured I should at least just stop buy for ah short time. I was runnin on empty with no sleep.
Dendy showed up and it was off ta Big Jims.
It was great ta see real people from the board instead of just pictures. I got some ah the easiest way to avoid snakes advice from Mike (Tikki). He told me. If ya dont look for snakes you wont find em. I like that way ah thinkin.  The thing I remember most at Jims was settin at the picnic table and seein all these faces.
It was like I was lookin at the computer checkin out ah picture from one of yalls shoots. That great part about it was it wasnt ah picture it was real and Bobby and me was in it!!!! Got ta meet some real nice fokls there.
Dont think I was much company cause like Barry said.
I had that far away look in my eyes from drivin and no sleep. Dendy took me back to the motel where I got ah one hr nap. 

Went ta Dendys and met Terra. Dendys ah lucky man. Terra was ah real joy ta meet. Shes very plesent and makes ya feel comfortable around her. Their house is awsome. We shot at ah few little bottle pigs and headed out huntin. Bobby and me were geeked up big time.
Dendy took us to one of his sweet spots. We hunted for ah while and the first thing we noticed were................ 
THE NATS!! Man we was covered up with em!!
Try as the nats may they could take away our fun. 
Next thing ta know we was gettin rained on. Dendy said do yall mind gettin wet?? We thought we didnt but it just keept commin down. Our feathers was soaked flat and we were soaked to the shorts. 
Quick steped back ta Old Blue and waited.

The rain let up and we were off through the mud after em. We only made it ah little ways and here come the rain again.  We took it for ahwhile then headed back to Old Blue. Back at Dendys we just talked about Bows huntin broadheads and the things that only ah trad hunter would love ta talk about.
Thats all for saturday.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Now sunday mornin we was doin what we was suspose ta do and went with the Cromers ta church. I was still wore out and nooded off some while the preacher was preachin.  The parts I did hear were real good though.
I got ta meet Dendys preacher and hes ah real cool dude.
He hunts for pigs with trad stuff. I kinda wondered does Dendy chose his church by makin sure the pastor is ah trad hunter??? 
Dendy told me that if I raised my hand at the end they would..................Ah..........well any how.
After we went ta eat at Craker Barrel. It was real good and we had ah great time laughin and jokin around.
Off to Big Jims. Bobby and me met some more great folks. Dendy Terra Big Jim Bobby and me shot ah round together. There was like ah sight in set up before we went. I picked ah spot about twenty yards and nailed it. So I thinkin dont break the mojo lets go shoot. Man the first few I was nailin em!! Everyone was shootin good. 
Then came the runnin deer  Man I couldnt hit that thang for nothin. And to make matters worse they told me that thing is runnin purdy slow today the Battery must be gettin weak.  Little did I know but two lost arrows later that dang deer had flat out drained me of any mojo I had. The next target was this elk.
That thing was way off.
I ask Jim how many yds it was and he said. It a long ways. 
I nailed it but that was the end of anything I had left.
After that it was all down hill. Bobby and me were havin ah great time but I couldnt buy ah good shot. 
When we were done we hung out ah bit then we all shot half ah round with Martin. He had to go when we was half way done. My shootin was still in the dumps but Martin was doin good.
We hung out some more and waited for the drawin. Lea and her husband showed up and had presents for my sweetie Bobby and me. She sure is thoughful. 
My boy was droolin over the Buffalo Bows and was hopin his ticket came up. I think Jim made that deer target just for me so I would havta buy more arras!! It worked I did. 
Back to Dendys for more great Terra made food shootin little bottle pigs bow and huntin talkin broadhead sharpin and stuff. It was ah real good day.
Ok I'll be back in ah bit with some more. 
Dendy or any of yall jump in on anything ya want ta add.
Oh I forgot all about the Deer burgers we had the day before. They were as T Bug would say................The Bomb.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Another thing, My sweetie would call and say man you havta see the board. Folks are postin like crazy about the Yankee / Dendy hunt!! I told her I heard. Seems like half the state of Gawga is lookin on. She said its more that Georgia. You got parts of other states lookin to!!
Tenn (Tomi) Wisconsin (Dave) NY (1894) KY (Jeff kylongbow).
So I'm like thanks honey no pressure here.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 27, 2011)

gurn said:


> Another thing, My sweetie would call and say man you havta see the board. Folks are postin like crazy about the Yankee / Dendy hunt!! I told her I heard. Seems like half the state of Gawga is lookin on. She said its more that Georgia. You got parts of other states lookin to!!
> Tenn (Tomi) Wisconsin (Dave) NY (1894) KY (Jeff kylongbow).
> So I'm like thanks honey no pressure here.



Mr. Gurn, we all wanted y'all to get on pigs, but more than that, we just wanted to make sure you had a great time in the South.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 27, 2011)

Great stories gurn!   There 's some mighty fine folks in this Trad archery stuff.  We're just a different breed ah cat!  There is a special bond that exists between folks that likes to do things the hard way, no matter which side of the Mason-Dixon line yer from!  We're glad you had a good time and thanks to all who made it happen for you!


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> Mr. Gurn, we all wanted y'all to get on pigs, but more than that, we just wanted to make sure you had a great time in the South.



I know, and theres no doubt we had a great time. It was one of or the best huntin adventure Bobby and me ever had. Thanks to yall. My sweetie was home alone watchin the board. That gave her some great entertaiment ta pass the time while we were gone. She would check it every day and find out things that were goin on. She was amazed and happy so many folks cared about it.


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm glad yall had a big time and got some good ole southern hospitality. That was a good story about Bobby's hunt. Wish he had gotten the hog but I guess it happens like that sometimes. The main thing is yall had fun. Long drive but memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm gonna post ah lot more pics but heres ah real good Dendy Bobby lets make ah plan Video.


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed the reading, glad Gurn and Bobbie had a good time.  I hope to catch up with them next time!
Dan


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 27, 2011)

I think Bobby fits right in and spits as good as Dendy. All Southern boys know how to spit.LOL Mike


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

I was so happy that he spit for all to see. He almost got it right. If we could get ah few yall's in his venacular.
That would really help.
Now Dendy spits as good as he shoots and hunts. If Bobby hangs tight with him when we come back he's gonna be ah real Gawga spitter.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 27, 2011)

Gurn you just need to pack your stuff and move on downn south!!!!!


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

That would be sweet ta live where I could hunt hogs all year. Even I might be able ta get one then. 
What ah difference. I was outside before daylight today
and it was like 62 high today will be 80. Tomorrow the low will be 53 and the high will be in the 70s. So me my sweetie Bobby and his wife settin in cool weather enjoyin that tender little pigs meat right now. BBQ samiches. 
No nats but the skeeders will suck ya dry real quick. Got some things ta do right now but I'll be back.


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 27, 2011)

What you NEED is a house down here for the winter months, and you can enjoy the best of both places!
Dan


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 27, 2011)

That reminds me of the girl's spiting contest at ABAC in 1972 or 73 with chewing tobacco. Should of seen some of their faces, priceless. I think a girl spit the plug the farthest and won. lol mIKe


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2011)

His spit was lacking in the distance department, but with a lot of practice he'll get there. On a side note, the overall mass of the projectile was on par with a much more seasoned spitter!


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 27, 2011)

This is a rough croud.  The velocity was missing a hair though.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey gurrn, i,m  checkin in from the northwoods camp,just a stones throw from the UP of Mi.  sounds like you had a great time!!!! trying to read about your big adventure on my phone  is makin me crosseyed! glad you made it bAck safe. cant wait to see the pics!!!!!    dave


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok I think I'm on monday now. Went ta Dendys for ah little more bottle pig shootin then hoped in Old Blue and headed off. We put in some miles in the heat lookin for the pigges. This place was really great for Bobby and me.
There were Palmetto plants Sweet Gum trees and Eucalyptus trees. We had never seen them before.
Dendy taught us about em. What I didnt know about this hunt was that is was gonna be all inclusive.
It was like Cromers Wildlife Guide Service. Our hunt package included one on two guiding, all transportation, and meals. Yep thats right meals. While we were huntin Dendy would pick up somethin off the ground look at me and say open your mouth. Then he would pitch whatever he found on the ground in my mouth and carry on stalkin for pigs. 
Well after ahwhile I started foragin off the ground like ah pig on my own. 
nothin there so Old Blue carried us to ah different place.
We were workin our way up ah creek bottom when Dendy stopped. He pointed out in front of us and said theres ah big boar. Try as I might I couldnt see him.
He kept sayin hes right there. I was lookin past him farther up the creek. The old boy cut up ah ditch so I tried ta slip up on him but time I got there he was gone.
First mess up by the new nimrod pig hog hunter. 

So we head up the creek ah little farther and we spook ah bunch off to the right. I'm thinkin it was cause all the noise from three of us. Dendy leads us on for ah while and we decided to cross over to another creek.
Soon as we cross over we spot ah bunch more pigs.
They didnt see us so we stand still and watch.
The ones that were close were ah real big one and three smaller but nice ones. As luck would have it the big one stayed put but the three smaller ones started toward us.
As they got close I drawed and leter fly. I saw my arrow hit ah stump behind the pig!!!!
Bobby was kinda backin me up and let one fly as they were takin off. Whack!! right next ta my arrow.
So we looked at each other and relized we were so tore up from never seein ah pig in the wild before we flat out blew it. Poor Dendy did his job and we let him down.
On the way back Bobby said well maybe we got that out of our system. 
We went ta one more spot that was really tore up. Look like some one had run ah tiller through the woods. There was poop and sign everywhere. I sure found out it takes ah man with some experience ta get through Palmettos quite. All the time we were out Dendy took the time ta teach us about hogs and their sign. We learned about the cicadas around the bottom ah trees,
mud sign on the side ah trees and all kinda things concernin pigs. Well it was gettin time ta go so Old   Blue took us back to Dendys. The only time I was concerned about the meals Dendy was supplyin me with was when he caught ah cicada and brought it ta me.
I though I had ta eat it  but to my relief he let it go. 
I forgot ta say Dendy spoiled us so bad he even washed our huntin clothes every night. Now that there is service!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dang Gurnie, you oughtta write a book about your adventures. You sure have me laughing hard.

This is good stuff, keep it coming! I hope you are saving all your posts for a scrapbook.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 27, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Dang Gurnie, you oughtta write a book about your adventures. You sure have me laughing hard.
> 
> This is good stuff, keep it coming! I hope you are saving all your posts for a scrapbook.



X2, perty dang good writing so far.... Brang on Tuesday.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Al I'm gonna copy and save this whole thread for my scrap book.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

TP I understand "Brang" I'll brang on tusdee and wensdee tamara. 


I hope Dendy chimes in tonight.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 27, 2011)

rapid fire said:


> This is a rough croud.  The velocity was missing a hair though.



Yep, needs more velocity to insure effective spatter coverage on impact.

Suggest you have Bobby revisit "The Outlaw Josey Wales " for proper technique.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 27, 2011)

Can't fool a hogs nose. If you're like me on these hot 90 + days my clothes are soaking wet when I get back to my truck. I keep an extra shirt in my truck to change into where I won't freeze on the way home with the air condition on. Wet clothes get that sour smell if you wad them up and not hang dry them or you  just wash them when ya get home. I have to use a little clorox on my hat to keep it from smelling sour. Mike


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yep, needs more velocity to insure effective spatter coverage on impact.
> 
> Suggest you have Bobby revisit "The Outlaw Josey Wales " for proper technique.



That might be what I havta do. I feel kinda bad I didnt teach em proper when he was young, but that kinda skill is optional up here and some even look down on it??? Specialy at Starbucks.
 Go figure.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Might add another thang. Dendy is ah fast and deadly shot. But I recon yall know that. He was watchin me and Bobby shoot and said can yall shoot fast?? Recon thats important for pigs the way the are always movin around. I tried ta shoot 3 shots in 10 sec. Dendy and Bobby could but I couldnt, I was just knockin my third arra at 10 sec.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 27, 2011)

G- I think you are doing a fine job of reporting everything. We sure did have a super time. I'm gonna post, but i need to get some pictures together and set aside some time. MAybe tomorrow....... I wish i'd gotten a picture of you chompin on that green persimmon.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 27, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> G- I think you are doing a fine job of reporting everything. We sure did have a super time. I'm gonna post, but i need to get some pictures together and set aside some time. MAybe tomorrow....... I wish i'd gotten a picture of you chompin on that green persimmon.





Dendy you aint right feeding that man a green persimmon! That just sticks in your mouth and doesnt go away!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 28, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Can't fool a hogs nose. If you're like me on these hot 90 + days my clothes are soaking wet when I get back to my truck.  Mike



Ya gotta wear shorts like I do


----------



## gurn (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe I miss out.

Many people around the world regularly eat cicadas. They are known to have been eaten in Ancient Greece as well as China, Malaysia, Burma, Latin America, and the Congo.[citation needed] Female cicadas are prized for being meatier.[citation needed] Shells of cicadas are employed in the traditional medicines of China.[5]


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright! Here's my story- First of all, I'd like to say that this little hunt has come and gone way too fast. Gurnie and his son, Bobby are first class and two of the nicest people you'd ever want to meet. Funny, laid back, good humored, humble and generous individuals- just like i expected they would be... a pleasure to be around and a pleasure to hunt with with. 
     My intention for this trip was to get Gurnie and Bobby a shot at a hog and anything better than that was just a bonus. I watched them shoot in my backyard and both of them are super shots with the longbow- Gurnie, a more canted, compact, slow-draw style of shooting- and Bobby, More of a vertical, olympic style- both of these dudes were deadly accurate. And that put pressure on me, because i knew that they could make the holes- i just HAD to find something for them to put the holes "IN". 
   We learned alot- about each other and about the feral pig. For the two yankees, i think the most important thing they learned was that the phrase " Curiousity killed the pig" - does not exist for a reason!!!! Anything that the hog 1)SMELLS- 2)HEARS- 3) SEES- that is beyond the scope of his natural surroundings will cause a swift relocation. And while the hog doesn't have the keenest eyesight in the woods, when they DO spot you, it's pretty much over. 
  I'm going on memory here, so bear with me.......... Saturday- they arrive- Bobby sleeps, me and G. go to Big Jim's where G. is able to meet a few people and get to know some of the people from down here. Long and lasting friendships were made, I'm sure. Then off for a much needed nap- driving all night ain't cool.  back at my house for some deer hamburgers- my wife can even make hamburgers taste awesome! - then to the woods down the road for an afternoon hunt that turned into nothing more than a good soaking- Twice!!!!! saturday was a rainout.
    Sunday- off to church- i told G. not to raise his hand cause they would pour oil on the head of visitors- just kiddin'... then a little lunch, then to Big Jim's again, this time to shoot- hot but fun- we shot with several people, chase, martin, Nolan, Large James Himself, Did i miss anybody? Then we left- they needed a good night's sleep. 
     Monday---- We got started late in the a.m., but that's ok with me- i'm not really a mornin' person. We got to our huntin spot and walked creek bottoms and drainages for close to three hours- sign was scarce, hogs even more so. We got to the truck, wrung ourselves out, got lunch and headed to another of my favorite spots- the gate was locked, DANG!- so we were forced to go another spot up the road- this was fortunate as it turns out...  me and the younger Stout study the topo map and decide on an approach that was congruent with the wind at the moment and we struck off into one of the prettiest patches of woods i've ever seen. Not much time had passed when i spotted a big boar coming down the creek towards us- i motion for Gurnie to go get him.... but the hog had climbed the steep bank and got into the thickest of brambles before we could close the gap.   Onward....  we reached a place where the water was too deep and the stickers were too thick to keep on, so we turned around.... Bobby suggested that we cross the creek and the wind allowed, so we did just that. We crossed and had taken fewer that ten steps when we heard a team of hogs barreling over the ridge in our direction.... The bigger ones bringing up the rear, but the 50-75 lb'ers were headed right for us. The Stouts knelt down close to a beaver dam and waited.... the hogs came ever closer and started to cross the dam when I saw Gurnie draw- 12 yards, give or take- a silent thump as his martin Savannah sailed one into an unseen vine and into a stump where his ACE broadhead remains... Bobby, providing back-up, drew and let one fly JUST BELOW the pig's belly.... Nervous ain't the word- they came to me and both smiled- i knew what the were thinkin'. I said, "it ain't easy ,is it?" Lets go find some more. We went to a third spot that day and even tho the ground was torn up beyond belief, the hogs just weren't there. Dark crept in on us and we walked back to Old Blue, and headed home. (Old Blue is my '96 Chevy Z-71.  332,000K miles, but still strong and TOUGH as woodpecker lips!)
  Tuesday.. we met at home and went to a local farm- we started off in a cow pasture and the gnats were driving my northern friends INSANE~ i still laugh when i think of the faces that Bobby made in disgust. IT was this morning that i fed Gurnie a green persimmon. (Sorry man, it was funny to me- I guess you trusted me after i fed you so many muscadines!). THe sun was barely up and we were creeping along a fence row when Gurnie spotted several BIG hogs walking toward the thick cover that they bed in- wind in our favor and hogs moving fast, I told the Stouts to "hurry and get toward the ditch where they would cross!!" I hung back to watch from a distance... one crossed, then two, then another, ..... As i was thinking to myself, "why haven't they shot?"- Bobby stood and let one fly at the last hog to cross- just barely missing him too. 
 When they got back to me, I said, "fun, ain't it?"
     We killed a little time, ate a bite quick then headed down the road to where we'd seen the hogs the day before. 
 We unloaded and got our gear together and walked the trail leading us DOWN, DOWN, DOWN, to the creek bottom. WAKE UP!  it gets good right about now- we hadn't been in the woods fifteen minutes and less than 200 yards from the truck when we spot hogs descending the ridge AGAIN! I checked the wind with my puffer and it looked good so we just crouched and waited... a bunch of little ones were headed right at us and making a funny sound- have ya'll hever heard a pig "whistle"? they do. Anyway we all saw a HUGE sow up the ridge, naturally she was hanging up and wouldn't commit in our direction.... i checked the wind again- Arggggghhh! blowing right to her. DANG! She let out a long grunt that when translated in English means, " see ya!"  But her offspring hung around a little too long. Bobby had a few within twenty yards of him, Me and Gurn hanging back a little. Bobby kept looking back at me looking for the green light i guess- I yelled in a whisper "SHOOT HIM!!!!!"  Bobby drew in his olympic style and DRILLED that pig right in the goodies.... 12 yards or so, dead center- hogs exploded everywhere. We were just grinning like a mule in briars. Finally. After realizing what just happened, and calming a little, i asked bobby where his pig had gone. "Up there i think, over that ridge". "Are you sure ,man? You hit him pretty hard for him to crest that ridge- i don't think he had it in him". Bobby and Gurn looked the ridge over, I walked toward the creek. I found blood at the spot the pig stood- then more and more, then a bloodsoaked arrow, then more blood- Then a stone-dead pig, less than 75 yards from the shot. A perfect hit.. the pig never had a chance. I walked over toward Gurn and showed him the arrow- "ah! man!! you got one too????" "Naw, dude, this is Bobby's arrow". "I found his hog". The look on his face was priceless- you could see just how proud Gurn was of his son. Mission accomplished- sort of. 
 me and Bobby took the hog to the truck and got it iced down.. still plenty of time to hunt, we caught up with Gurn in the creek bottom to finish up the afternoon and hopefully put the elder Stout on a hog. We plugged along and saw nothing until we got close to where we'd seen them the day before- Me and Gurn were crossing a beaver dam and I remember saying to him, "this is a good place for a cottonmouth" . We were both looking at our feet and walked within 15 yards of a nice sized boar- I think i said a cuss word- anyway, the hog just stood there, I said, "shoot him, GURN!!" "SHOOT HIM"- the hog took off, and i asked Ole Gurn what happened. taking a step sideways i could see why he hadn't shot- there was a tree between him and the hog- again, DANG. 
 We saw several more pigs that afternoon, but no more more shots presented themselves. So another day of hog hunting drew to a close, and we found ourselves trying to get back to the truck in some of the nastiest, thick, choked out terrain you can imagine. I LOVE my GPS by the way. 
  Back at home, about 11pm or so, I showed Bobby how to dress a hog without even touching the guts. We put his hog on ice and retired. 

   Wednesday- we tried the small farm again, and spotted hogs AGAIN, but they are just so elusive that we all just stood there scratching our heads. I spotted a big boar bedded down in some privit hedge and i KNEW he was in there because i could see the bushes move every time he took a breath. Bobby snuck around the south side and Gurn closed the distance from the North. only 15 yards separated me from Gurn from Bobby from the pig. CLOSE...
Do you know that the pig vanished into thin air? We had him surrounded and he just disappeared. Nobody saw him leave. SO Gurn was standing there after having snuck up on nothing when i hear one grunting behind me- wonderful, I've got a medium sized boar ten feet behind me and Gurnie is looking off in the other direction.... i was tryin to get his attention and not spook the hog.. not easy. I was wanting Gurn to shoot at the hog even though i was betwen them. But we got our wires crossed and the hog trotted off. I just got to my knees and put my face in my hands, frustrated, I think i might have cussed again. We came up empty that morning, and went back to the house to shoot and laugh about what had happened... then i got a PM from Jerry Russell, a generous offer to put Gurney and son on a hog that evening on their way out of town. They accepted and that's a story for someone else to tell......
          As for me, I was tickled to be able to finish what i started- find hogs and let them shoot at them..... I think it all turned out fine. Gurn didn't get a hog, but had a ton of fun tryin'. That's huntin, maybe next time. I had a super time, made friendships that'll last a lifetime, and shared in memories that'll never fade. Thank you for the memories, yankees, we'll get 'em next time.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 28, 2011)

couple more


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 28, 2011)

Now THAT is how you tell a story!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 28, 2011)

This thread is addictive.....


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 28, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I think Bobby fits right in and spits as good as Dendy. All Southern boys know how to spit.LOL Mike



it's called RED MAN. And i need to quit- my wife reminds me of that every time i flash my pearly BROWNS!!!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 28, 2011)

WOW that was great


----------



## gurn (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow Dendy that was great. Kinda took the load off this old worn out brain tryin ta remember all the stuff. 
OK folks that was purdy much the sum total of it.
Dendy was easy on me in the tale. Without goin into embarassing detail. Many of those situations might have had ah better outcome if I had more experience in pig huntin. In the end the hunt came out way beyond Bobby and my expections. Many hunts are good but years later they just seem ta fade. Yall know that some just stick like it was yesterday. I know one of those that stick has just taken place. It was not ah hunt it was ah huge adventure for us. My son is almost impossible ta get excited. He has shot plenty deer and some Dandys but never this look. 
 When he smoked that little pig I saw ah look in his eye I havent seen since he was ah little boy. It might have been small but it was hogzilla ta us. The last time I seen that look was when I was at the store buyin my daughter ah crack 20ga when she was 12. Bobby was 7 and tryin ta peek his little head over the tall counter to see what was goin on. I looked at the wonder in his eyes as the sales person handed me the gun. As I look at him I knew what I had ta do. I told them ta give me that little 410 they had there. Bobby was confused as ta what was goin on. As we walked with two boxes Bobby looked up at me puzzled and I said this ones yours. He got that same look in his eyes and said " I love you Dad."
To see that look again is something I will never forget.
So in short thank you we love yall!!!! 

After we hunted two nights with Mr Jerry. His offer was out of the blue and and what ah offer it was.
Like Dendy he took real good care of us and made ah black Gawga night memory for us we wont forget.
I dont know how we stumbled on these folks but I aint lookin ah gifted horse in the mouth. Jerrys set up was like a place you would be charged big money ta hunt. He welcomed us in and made us feel he was really concerend bout us doin good. He is ah soft spoken humble man that loves his kids. The man has many things he could brag on but you would never know that talkin ta him. 
Dendy and Jerry have very different ways of getting hogs and both are master in their own style.
Thank you both.
Theres one thing Dendy posted God willin is true.

"Oh make no mistake. They'll be back."


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2011)

Gurn, I loved reading every word.  

It was an honor to meet you and Bobby. We truly enjoyed our short visit and like everyone else, were sitting on pins and needles waiting to hear that you got your hog.    

To know that you finally got to experience the art of the "piggy nose touch" just tickled me to death.    (They're soooo cute when they're dead.  )

My only regret was that the beautiful Diana didn't make it. She HAS to make the trip next time, no if's and's or but's.  We're gonna make a Peach outta that lady.  

Meeting you and Bobby was truly one of the high times of this year for me. Thank You for making the trip.  



Next mission.... getting Dave and his son Mike down for some pig slaying.


----------



## gurn (Aug 28, 2011)

I did throughly rub the nose. Now I understand.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 28, 2011)

T.P. said:


> This thread is addictive.....



This is gonna be Barry's most viewed thread ever


----------



## gurn (Aug 28, 2011)

Barry who??? Oh yea that Barry..
 He did start this.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 28, 2011)

Hunting has a way of bringing folks together, don't matter who you are or where you come from.  It's the excitement of the chase, and the lure of the wild.  Every time you pick up that bow you are taking a step back thru time to when a person lived or died by his ability to convert a stick and string into fresh meat.


----------



## gurn (Aug 28, 2011)

I think ya nailed it John.

Heres some treasure from Georgia.

From the backwoods man himself Mr Nic

Lucky huntin buckeye

Fine lizard skin head

Coyote teeth were from Dendy







Also from Dendy

6 Sawthooth Oaks






Pillar slip and with gloves inside for cleanin pigs






Little bottle pig






From Lea

Big mess ah michigan cold needin stuff







Lever Gun Scabard
From Goatfarmer






River Cain (I think)
From Jerrys property while lookin for Bobbys pig.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got to read all the new posts on the big screen here at home tonight. Man, that sound like a great adventure Gurn!Hats off to all who hunted with and greeted ol' Gurn! A great story!!! I hope Bobby's hog make it to the trad kill sticky thread!( I didn't check there yet!)


----------



## Al33 (Aug 28, 2011)

You got some REAL nice souvenirs there Gurn! Looks like that T-bug girl really fixed up your entire clan.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 28, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> This is gonna be Barry's most viewed thread ever



Just thought I'd let ya'll know they had arrived.


----------



## kennym (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like a great expedition!!  

Oh yeah-on this...
"I though I had ta eat it  but to my relief he let it go. "


We had the 7 or 13 or whatever year cicadas this year, an ice cream shop in Columbia made the news for having cicada ice cream. 
The 1st and 2nd batches sold out immediately, then the FDA shut em down for not havin inspected cicadas!

How clean can ya get a bug anyway?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 29, 2011)

Great adventure!  Hate I missed y'all Gurn, but like RC, I was having to work to pay the bills.  I'll catch ya next time.


----------



## gurn (Aug 29, 2011)

There will be ah next time God willin and hope ta meet all yall.
 Looks like I missed the Cicada Ice Cream!!
Man I was really wantin some ah that.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 29, 2011)

Look, he even learned to say "yall" while here.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 29, 2011)

By the way Gurnie, that persimmon thang is just a rite of passage, down this way. Normally happens at a much younger age however. I was probably no more than 4 or 5 when I was lied to about how good them green ones were.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 29, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> By the way Gurnie, that persimmon thang is just a rite of passage, down this way. Normally happens at a much younger age however. I was probably no more than 4 or 5 when I was lied to about how good them green ones were.



Tell Me ...You did'nt?


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 29, 2011)

After he bit into it he said "its ok for camping or whatever but if i's at a restaraunt I'd order something different". Ha!  I need my ace kicked but ole gurn was an awful good sport about it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good read folks. Glad you had a good ol time down here below the mason-dixon. Gurn you coulda got him back for the persimmon with a little cow itch in his pants or something. lol  Glad you fellows had a good time.


----------



## gurn (Aug 29, 2011)

Well boys look at it this way. If you came up here and I hooked ya up with some Dandy Deer Moose or elk huntin for free would you be all upset cause I got ah grin by feedin ya ah green simmon??
I'm thinkin it's ah small price ta pay.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure all Georgia hunters have tasted a green persimmon ONCE in their lifetime.


----------



## gurn (Aug 29, 2011)

Grandma in Ky called em Simmons. little shorter like changin Did you Eat Yet ta" Jeet".
Little song grandpa Gurnie usta sing to us when we was youngins.

 Possum in ah simmon tree, Racoon on the ground,
Racoon said you son of ah gun, you shake them simmons down

I loved that song.


----------



## Slasher (Aug 29, 2011)

*Yep... everyone gets this one at some time....*



Barry Duggan said:


> By the way Gurnie, that persimmon thang is just a rite of passage, down this way. Normally happens at a much younger age however. I was probably no more than 4 or 5 when I was lied to about how good them green ones were.



I think I was 9-10 and I fell hook line and sinker...

All you got to do is pass it along... Once you been got, you need to get someone else... It does help you understand mast crops and food sources though...


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 29, 2011)

WOW!!!! it has taken me all day, many cups of coffee and diet orange soda to get this all caught up and read. But I have and it was an adventure for sure!!!! I'm so proud you and Bobby had a good trip down and back.....what was in the middle was THE BEST!!!!! Never had the pleasure of hunting with Dendy nor Jerry but am sure it'd be great either way!!!!! And to get on hogs every time is super....ain't it FUN!!!!! I sure am glad Dendy didn't take you to a "snake handling" church....you mighta got close up and tight with one iffn that'd happened!!! To get the chance to sling arras at moving hogs is awesome....you saw them, you smelled them....you took it to their house and chased them good. I'm proud of ya'll. Now you got stories to get thru the winter with.....maybe you'll get a BIG-UN next year if you can come back down!!!!!  Dendy shouldn't had you eat the persimmon BUT you are a grown man and you needed to know that when Dendy smiles at you, there is teasing behind them eyeballs ready when you are!!!!! You learned a good lesson.
Bring the Missus next time.....


----------



## gurn (Aug 29, 2011)

I did ask him if they were gonna take me in the back and make me handle snakes and drink gasoline.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 30, 2011)

gurn said:


> Grandma in Ky called em Simmons. little shorter like changin Did you Eat Yet ta" Jeet".
> Little song grandpa Gurnie usta sing to us when we was youngins.
> 
> Possum in ah simmon tree, Racoon on the ground,
> ...



Didnt Earnest T. Bass sing a sone like that one on the Andy Griffth show one time...


----------



## gurn (Aug 30, 2011)

He might have. I heard it from Granpaw.


----------



## gurn (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok folks got some pics from Bobby.

Yankees in the pig woods videos









Huntin Pics






















Two happy fellers!! With Hogzilla!!






Pics from Jerrys

Jerrys special pig huntin set ups.






Waitin for pork






Huntin Grounds
















Ok this one was so good I just had ta put it in.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 31, 2011)

In that one pic it looks like you fell in the mud and got your face dirty...


----------



## gurn (Aug 31, 2011)

Cant ah man get some time with his make up???


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 31, 2011)

Good pics gurn.......I'll bet your face lights right up if you ever smile!!! you always look SO serious!!!!!!you was atrying to with Jerry!!!!   glad there was one of Bobby with his piggy....makes good samwichs don't they!!!


----------



## gurn (Sep 1, 2011)

It did taste great. I guess I do look serious but I aint. inside I was grinnin like ah possum.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 1, 2011)

love those pictures man. the one of you standin in the middle of the dirt road at sunrise is just awesome. It epitomizes the life and laid-back-ness of the south. 'Course, what the people on this forum can't see is the teaming swarms of millions of gnats that are waiting on you in that cow pasture......


----------



## gurn (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep them things were just waitin on me. 
My favorite pic was you and Bobby with meat!! 
That ones hard ta beat!


----------



## Tikki (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a good looking bow Bobby has!!! Looks familiar!!


----------



## gurn (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobby Tikki and me are brothers in the woodland hunter tomahawk club. Gotta get some arras tuned in for mine.


----------

